# Rescued a baby/young Common Bronzewing



## N-Mckeown (Apr 11, 2018)

I rescued a baby/young Common Bronzewing (That is what it seems to look like from a bit of research I have done) from our local butcher birds yesterday. It tried to fly away but the butcher birds just slammed it back to the ground and kept pecking at it. I picked it up and placed it in a box over night for it to calm down and recover.

I checked the pigeon this morning and it was walking around the box quite happily. So I thought I would open it up outside and it tried to fly away and flew into our water tank. It was knocked silly but not injured. Then within a couple of minutes it was getting attacked by the butcher birds again. I placed it in the box again and went out and brought a budgie cage and some wild bird seeds for it. I crushed up the seed, got some water in there and hay on the bottom of the cage. 

It is chirping away and eating the crushed seed etc. My question is what do I do from here? I can't find it's nest or parents..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have rescue places there that would take him?


----------



## N-Mckeown (Apr 11, 2018)

I called a few places and they only take in native birds not pigeons. I live out bush so it's a 2 hour drive to our nearest big city.


----------



## N-Mckeown (Apr 11, 2018)

Finally had some luck with a wild life carer 215kms away from me. Taking the little guy there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. Thank you for helping him.
How is he doing now?


----------



## N-Mckeown (Apr 11, 2018)

I love animals and always try to keep an eye out for any injured/sick animals on my property. I was told he is doing well and is recovering very quickly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, and for helping him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------

